# Procollar to give away



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been doing some spring cleaning and have a Procollar to give away. Its medium in size (10-13 inches neck circumference). See http://procollar.co.uk/

I got it when Boston was castrated but we found out he is very flexible and could easily still get to his bits (so traditional elizabethan collar for us). He has only tried it on once, so I don't think there should be any hygiene issues (no fleas etc).

If anyone in the UK would like to give it a try, just let me know. Am happy to pop it in the mail, rather than have it collect dust at our place.


----------

